# triggering news article (infant death/near death)



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/03/brazil-baby-thought-to-be_n_917245.html
http://news.uk.msn.com/world/buried-alive-case-infant-dies

Im interested to watch this story develop, as there is not very much information on it yet.


----------



## poetlizabeth (Feb 19, 2011)

wow. That is crazy, how the doctors didn't know that the baby is still alive. I would love to find out more about how she is doing now.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

That is INSANE! I can't even believe it! Thank God they didn't start embalming the poor thing!


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder how that was able to happen. Is there a stigma for being a 14-year-old mother in that area or is that normal? Could the doctors have decided to give that young woman's child substandard care?


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

The baby did not make it








http://news.yahoo.com/brazil-baby-saved-being-buried-alive-dies-173030874.html

I wish there was more information about this available. Had they attempted resuscitation the first time, or did the just assume that with a 14 yo giving birth at 7 months that it was pointless to try to revive the baby? How long was it before the body was sent to the funeral home, and how long was the baby at the funeral home before crying? I guess maybe there is such a lack of information because the mom is a minor.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it's a little strange that the cause of death was the same in both articles. Maybe they knew she wouldn't make it and they figured she'd die on the way to the funeral home?

IDK something is so not right here....


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I think it's a little strange that the cause of death was the same in both articles. Maybe they knew she wouldn't make it and they figured she'd die on the way to the funeral home?
> 
> IDK something is so not right here....


Shouldn't the cause of death be the same in both articles? They're both quoting the same hospital spokesman, and it'd be pretty crazy if he gave conflicting info to different reporters.

Actually, it seems the two articles which report her actual death are actually the same article.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

No I meant BEFORE she really died. It said the cause of death was multiple organ failure, but she was still alive. The second time the cause of death was multiple organ failure now that she is (presumably) actually dead.

IDK I guess it should still be the same it's just odd to me. I wonder how long she had been at the funeral home? It's not like she was being fed there.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Whoa...that is weird, and slightly hinky, I agree.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)




----------

